
Mysterious great white shark lair discovered in Pacific Ocean - tomcam
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Mysterious-great-white-shark-lair-discovered-in-13234068.php?t=5c043f9ce3&f?
======
CalChris
It's a good article but existence of the _White Shark Café_ has been known for
quite some time. I first read about it in _The Devil 's Teeth_, a book (the
only one?) about the Farallon Islands (20 miles west of San Francisco) where
they actively study Great Whites.

They've known it was there since satellite tracker data indicated that in the
2000s. I guess what the article is talking about discovering is the _Café_
part. They didn't know that there was food there or rather they didn't
understand the food there.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Shark_Caf%C3%A9](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Shark_Caf%C3%A9)

------
bitL
Sometimes I think it's better if some mysteries remained unsolved; can't wait
until this is leaked to shark hunters and the "secret" habitat is decimated;
humans are "wonderful" and "surprising" all the time...

~~~
classicsnoot
This is a persistent problem in the world of journalism, one that is rarely,
if ever, addressed, that being the spreading of sensitive information that can
lead to the detriment of the main subject of the article. Whether it is shark
territory, secret military bases, or archaic socio-cultural enclaves, these
pieces have the potential to disrupt them. For intel black sites, most people
applaud the effect. For Yazidis and sharks, not so much.

At what point does it become unethical for attention hungry journalists to
expose things like Sharklandia?

~~~
SkyMarshal
Information should never be criminalized. Bad behaviors like poaching
endangered species, however, should. Information may be able to enable some of
that, but it also enables positive behaviors as well. It’s the responsibility
of civil society and governments to separate the two and prevent or
disincentivize the bad.

------
sandworm101
Everything about these fish is "mysterious". All we really know about them
comes from behavior at the surface. Immature whites are rarely every seen. We
don't know where the real tiny ones grow up. Mating behavior is a totally open
book atm. Only recently have we learned that they move in loose packs.

I got a real kick out of a study that gave credence to the old surfer's adage
"big waves, big shark". It turns out they like to recharge in the more
oxygenated waters near breaking waves. Bigger and more territoriality dominant
sharks hang out near the bigger waves.

------
deytempo
why would any website owner think it’s ok to have self playing videos pop up
on mobile in 2018?

~~~
plink
The site was so abominably overrun with cruft and vicious pop-ups that I never
even got to the auto-run video. Maybe after some ad-hunters go in and decimate
the place, I might consider revisiting.

~~~
IgniteTheSun
I went to the site with javascript turned off and had a good experience.

Sadly, the web has degraded to the point that I no longer think it a good idea
to turn javascript on for any but the most trusted sites.

------
Gustomaximus
If you enjoyed this article you may enjoy this video too:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bc-
Cv9C-E8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bc-Cv9C-E8)

------
donohoe
For mobile readers you might get a faster and cleaner view of the same article
on SF Chronicle:

[https://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Mysterious-great-
wh...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Mysterious-great-white-shark-
lair-discovered-in-13234068.php)

------
utkugenc
Am I the only one who thinks "White Shark Café" is a great prey for hipster
bands and also needs to be protected. A trademark, maybe?

------
peter303
And I thought itvwas Cape Cod.

~~~
oh_sigh
Great whites have a hard time affording the passage fees for the Panama canal

------
dwighttk
"Lair" is more of a resting place than a gathering place.

~~~
oh_sigh
A buffet may be both

------
destinator
Relevant.

[https://youtu.be/Bh7bYNAHXxw](https://youtu.be/Bh7bYNAHXxw)

------
jldugger
> in a patch of open ocean about the size of Colorado, a place that looked in
> satellite images like an empty, oceanic Sahara desert

So... Burning Shark.

~~~
iM8t
Thanks for this. It made me giggle.

~~~
lostlogin
Unlike “Shark Cafe”.

~~~
scoot
“She named it the White Shark Cafe even though she wasn’t sure whether the
sharks went there for food or sex.”

In that case she should have called it “Plenty Of Fish”...

